# Day One



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello ladies

I am imminently expecting day one which will trigger the countdown to downregging.   Did you all wait until your first day of full flow (sorry TMI) before ringing your clinic?   

HJG


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello HJG

I waited until 1st day of full flow, wishing you all the best

Beanie xx


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

HJG - yeah clinic likes it to be full red flow, good luck for upcoming tx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You count cd1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding...and if that bleeding starts after around 3pm then you count following day as cd1.  Ignore any spotting and/or brown (old) blood eg

Monday...spotting and/or old brown blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleed starts 3.30pm
Wednesday....cycle day 1

Good luck
Natasha


----------

